# DUP for pressing



## Bruno93 (May 28, 2015)

How would you guys go about setting up a DUP style of training for flat barbell bench press and standing ohp, assuming I'd be training pressing 4x a week, so possibly twice ohp and twice flat barbell bench, although I could also mix that up (say 3 times flat barbell bench press and once ohp or something)

Focus would be on the flat barbell bench press but I'd like to get my pressing strength up all over.


----------



## mugzy (May 28, 2015)

My guess is DUP you are referring to is Daily Undulating Periodization. If so this is an entire program, here is a good link for suggestions.'

http://www.jmaxfitness.com/blog/daily-undulating-periodization/


----------



## snake (May 28, 2015)

Good luck brother, I thing my arms would fall off at the shoulders. Just seems like a lot of over training to me, but I'm old, so...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

admin said:


> My guess is DUP you are referring to is Daily Undulating Periodization. If so this is an entire program, here is a good link for suggestions.'
> 
> http://www.jmaxfitness.com/blog/daily-undulating-periodization/



Very interesting write up Admin. Thanks for the link.


----------



## j2048b (May 29, 2015)

I got mike samuels DUP program and talked to jason over at the site linked by admin, my dup set up differs a bit compared to what jason is showing......but mine is like:

Squats
Deads
Bench
Ohp

And mikes dup has u basically running straight sets where mine is set up based on percentages each and every lift each day

So ill go heavy squats, med -heavy bench, medium deads,light ohp

Rotate thru the lifts each day....

Another guy who does great with DUP is greg nuckols

Now im not sure mine is better or not as i do not, or wont start each day with squats.... I rotate with the percentages so one day is heavy squats the next is heavy bench and squats move down on the scale to light.... Etc....


----------



## Bruno93 (May 30, 2015)

admin said:


> My guess is DUP you are referring to is Daily Undulating Periodization. If so this is an entire program, here is a good link for suggestions.'
> 
> http://www.jmaxfitness.com/blog/daily-undulating-periodization/



Thanks man, although I had already seen it. Was just looking for people who had run it and could share their experiences.



j2048b said:


> I got mike samuels DUP program and talked to jason over at the site linked by admin, my dup set up differs a bit compared to what jason is showing......but mine is like:
> 
> Squats
> Deads
> ...



Yeah but yours is set up so you do DUP for everything. I'd like to keep my routine as it is and just run DUP on the side for the main 2 pressing movements. That's what I'm aiming for at least. (kind of like me running 5x5 or 5/3/1 for a certain lift, within my own routine, instead of switching the whole routine to 5x5 or 5/3/1)


----------

